

Ask HN: B2C CRM with email marketing integration? - QuantumGood

@patio11 emphasizes doing frequent and appropriate mailings. It's good advice! It works well for us.<p>But what is a good B2C CRM able to be well-integrated wil email marketing?<p>We do detailed segmentation of our mailing list and I can't find a good B2C CRM that integrates sufficiently with an email mktg platform.<p>I'm currently looking into synching many more fields (needed for segmenting) from Zoho CRM to MailChimp via API with CloudWork/ItDuzzit/Zapier. Their defaults are useless (3-5 main fields), as we need complete contact info in order to segment well.
======
romland
Couldn't find an email address in your profile... We're about to launch
something that may well address your needs; it's been an itch of ours as well.

I'd love to share the URL to the product right now, but we're really not ready
to be judged just yet (at least not our world-facing website). So if you are
interested in having a look at a beta in a few weeks time. Shoot me an email
(address in profile). :)

~~~
QuantumGood
Yeah, most people simply reach me via @TweetSmarter. Have emailed you now :-)

